# Male French Lop



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Ickle Rescue only opened recently and we have had 6 rabbits handed in with another 3 being fostered "up north"!

Last week we had four rabbits handed into the rescue, three males and one female, all living alone.

Here we have the biggest of the bunch, a male French lop. He is going to be castrated next week.





Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Harlow
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: French Lop
Sex: Male
Age(s): Unsure
Colours: Chocolate Otter

Reason for rehoming: I was called by the people who were fostering these. I am not sure of their previous life.
Temperament: Very friendly when out the cage but like most rabbits he does not like being picked up. But he doesn't scratch. He is a cuddly rabbit and will be a real joy to own.
Other Information: He will be castrated in the rescue and vaccinated. He is looking for a lonely female to join with. Bonding advice is available from the rescue. The adoption process is straightforward, involving a home check, adoption contract and an adoption fee. These rabbits will be vet checked, vaccinated and castrated while in the rescue which will amount to over £70. We are asking for a minimum of £30, but welcome donations higher than this as we are funding ourselves at the moment.

Transport may be available if adopted locally. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This boy has now been castrated and is ready to start looking for a new home


----------

